

CSS3 Generator  - paran
http://css3generator.com/

======
chrisbroadfoot
Seems _extremely_ buggy.

I chose box-shadow, 5px horizontal, 5px vertical, 3px blur, #fff color, and it
gave me invalid CSS:

    
    
      -webkit-box-shadow: px 3px ;
      -moz-box-shadow: px 3px ;
      box-shadow: px 3px ;

~~~
bgrins
A couple of sites that have similar functionality:

<http://css3please.com> <http://www.css3maker.com>

------
pkulak
No -webkit-border-radius?

~~~
mcrittenden
Doesn't seem to be needed in recent webkit builds (for example, an up to date
Chrome/Chromium works fine with plain old border-radius). Can anybody comment
on if it's still a good idea to include that rule or not, perhaps for older
webkit versions?

~~~
mrchess
What version of Chrome do you run? I still can't get "border-radius" to work
in Chrome. That being said I still shove that -webkit tag everywhere.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Current stable release (7.0) doesn't require -webkit prefix for border-radius.

